# How to include a 'repetative' track powered timer?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Looked out the door this morning to see about 4" of snow from last night. My plow just didn't seem up to the task. Got me to wondering how I could incorporate a timer into the track power so that, for example, every hour, an engine would power up and push a plow around the track for a couple of minutes and shut off. I don't have any 'plug in the wall' timers on hand, but I'm thinking they're basically on/off. Seems, too, left overnite, the track gets icey making for jerky movement. Watching trains run after dark, in the snow, is about as good as it gets......IMO! Bill


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

It's done the same way as a back-and-forth reversing circuit using a 555 timer chip and a relay. It's just a matter of selecting the proper resistor values for setting the "duty cycle" for an hour off and a few minutes on. If you look on the "net you will see a wealth of information on building this circuit for ~$5 or buying them ready to go.


----------

